
After so many years, still no .NET Native nor proper UWP support for F# - TensorMetric
https://github.com/Microsoft/visualfsharp/issues/1096
======
TensorMetric
See also comments here
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/07/24/get-
start...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/07/24/get-started-with-
f-as-a-c-developer/)

> There is no timeline for F# support on UWP. If you must use UWP for your
> workplace, then F# is not an option for you. We make no such claim that you
> can do this, though. If there is such a statement somewhere, please do let
> me know. I do not wish to mislead anyone.

>This is an interesting point:

>> Full tooling support, every single feature as VB.NET and C# have on Visual
Studio.

> Is it your expectation that every programming language be supported across
> everything you can use in Visual Studio?

>> As for .NET Core, most of us on the enterprise hardly care about .NET Core
beyond UWP, until it gets feature parity with .NET Framework.

> I will challenge this position. Perhaps you’ve not seen .NET Core in your
> organization, but we’ve seen strong adoption and significant interest in the
> enterprise for .NET Core. And this also goes beyond Visual Studio tooling.
> Many enterprises have developer who wish to program on macOS and deploy to
> Linux machines. We’ve made that a priority for .NET Core, and F# is every
> bit as capable as C# on that front. This has also been a significant area of
> growth for C#, F#, and .NET as a whole.

And here

[https://github.com/Microsoft/visualfsharp/issues/1096#issuec...](https://github.com/Microsoft/visualfsharp/issues/1096#issuecomment-320984143)

> No further news or updates on F# Support for .NET Native. There is no
> affinity between .NET Native, .NET Core, or VS 2017. It's an orthogonal
> area.

> There are three options:

> Use UWP Bridge

> Deploy elsewhere than the Windows Store

> Use Fable + React Native

Come on Microsoft, this is unacceptable, you're driving valuable programmers
away from your platform.

F# is a mature fully .NET compliant Microsoft language, it should be expected
and a high priority to get the .NET Native UWP (your main platform) to accept
F# code.

Most people I know invested in F# with the expectation to target Windows
without fuss and workarounds. And no, UWP Bridge and Fable + React Native are
not acceptable solutions.

